# Homestead for sale in Ferrum, VA (24088), 14.49ac, home, barn, creek, etc



## KatyMS (Feb 16, 2017)

Ready to start homesteading? In Southern Virginia. This place is READY TO GO, the infrastructure is all there: home, barn, spring-fed creek, driveway, clean well, electricity, internet. Very private but not isolated. Just needs some TLC. For multiple reasons we cannot do it anymore and are motivated to sell, make an offer!

Beautiful and private full-time homestead or weekend get-a-way in Ferrum, VA (24088). Features 30' Colorado Yurt on a 40' x 40' deck with attached additional living space (2-3 bedrooms) on 14+ mostly wooded acres. This unique home features a greywater system with Nature's Head composting toilet, 24' x 32' wood barn (with water and electric!), shed, spring-fed creek, organic garden, chicken coop, covered fire wood storage area, maturing fruit trees, perennial herbs and flowers, and lots of wildlife. Private well with clean water. A large woodstove easily heats the yurt with back-up wall-mount propane heaters in the yurt and addition. Propane range/oven, 1 yr old dishwasher, elec. clothing dryer, upright freezer and fridge all convey. The barn is currently used for dairy goats and a horse but could easily be converted into a workshop or ATV/boat storage. Century Link provides land-line phone and high-speed DSL internet access (10mbps). Electricity through AEP (Appalachian Power). Cell reception varies but Verizon, nTelos, and US Cellular work best. Property backs up to well over 1,000 wooded acres (privately owned) with trails for horses and ATVs. Interior square footage estimated to be just over 1600sqft.

Pictures here: https://swva.craigslist.org/reo/d/private-wooded-homestead/6400295893.html

Zoned: NZ (no zoning)

Plenty of space to hike, hunt, garden, build or just relax away from it all. Fantastic night sky views!

Convenient to Ferrum College, the Blue Ridge Parkway, Philpott Lake, Rocky Mount, Floyd, and Roanoke, VA.

Owner occupied. Email/call/text first to set up a showing. [email protected] cell: five40-35two-two3seven6

Private financing available (3rd party owner financing) with 20% down. Terms to be discussed with lender (not us).


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

There are no pictures showing up in the craigslist ad.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Real Estate section,no pictures on your link?


----------



## KatyMS (Feb 16, 2017)

Teej said:


> There are no pictures showing up in the craigslist ad.


Thank you!! I'm not sure why they didn't come through on my craigslist post but I'm adding them now. Thanks for bringing that to my attention. I'll try to upload a couple here too.


----------



## KatyMS (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## KatyMS (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## KatyMS (Feb 16, 2017)

And there's no price in the add. Sorry about that! I am more used to Craigslist and Facebook than forums. 
We are asking $112k for our lovely little homestead.


----------

